# yey!! Max finally got a dogster!!



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hiiiiii
max now has a new dogster because i forgot the details for the other one lol!
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/604782



xxxxxx


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

I left a bone for maxi babeeee! :lol: 
he is just ADORABLE!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hehe!! :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just left him 2 bones :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Max said thank you!!  



:lol:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

We left Max 3 bones one for mommy, one for me and one for Socrates! :lol: We've also invited Max to be pals


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

teddy gave max a bone :wink: i got to get on dogster one of these days


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> hiiiiii
> max now has a new dogster because i forgot the details for the other one lol!
> http://www.dogster.com/dogs/604782
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i like max's new page :wink:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

great hes a lovely little chihuahua


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww maxxy is lovely


----------

